
The Most Important Thing Paul Graham Taught Me - shubhamjain
https://shubhamjain.co/2020/01/11/paul-graham-taught-me/
======
yoricm
I agree this is an important lesson. Not everyone is aware of it, or else
people would obviously avoid pointless arguments and acting in futile ways.

Arguing for 5 minutes or 10 minutes can consume your whole day afterwards (in
your own mind). When you say something, be it bad or good, words will continue
to resonate silently in her mind (and yours).

I also noticed when I'm working at something really important, or when I'm on
an epiphany of discovering some glorious truth, I naturally don't mind any
argument thrown at me. I'm just focused on that beautiful and exciting
thought, and no external input could shake it out of my head. I then realized
how futile other person's worries and "sadness" are.

It's relativity: the wider your awareness (and the brighter your thoughts),
the more shocking it is to see people "closed minded", prisoner of their own
thoughts's limitation, and self-imposed grief.

Oddly, we keep going from one to the other. Sticking with mindfulness is hard.

------
asimjalis
Great writeup on the futility of conflict.

